# Re: Surface Pro and Lightroom



## ssscomp (Jan 21, 2016)

I am not positive that this is the proper forum to post this but frankly I can't figure out where else I should. I'm a typical lightroom user and often do post processing on my photos. I generally use lightroom and occasionally Photoshop elements. I do them on a tabletop Mac and use a mouse or a bamboo pad with the bamboo pen. But the idea of actually doing it with the pen directly on the display I find very enticing. I would love to do it using the Apple iPad Pro but you cannot install the full lightroom on that unit so I am looking at the Microsoft surface Pro. I see there are surface probe 3s and 4s, and different speeds for each. I would like to get the least expensive one that would handle lightroom and Photoshop editing with reasonable speed. I'm not out to do hundreds or thousands of photos and I don't need the fastest set up in America but I don't want to wait after each correction that I make. Any suggestions?

Also if I own lightroom five on my Mac (not the CC) and I own Photoshop elements 11 on my Mac does anyone have any idea how to get them on to the surface Pro? I truly did purchase them but there is absolutely no way in the entire world that I could possibly remember who I purchased them from or the manner in which I got them (CD, online, etc.). Probably downloaded since I don't have a dvd or cd reader. Too much marijuana back in the 60s. Open to suggestions on that also. Thanks much.


----------



## tspear (Jan 21, 2016)

Sorry, cannot help on the 60s. I was not even a twinkle in my dad's eye until the 70s 
Anyway, I used a Surface 3.
Some of this was discussed here also: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?27046-Best-Tablet-(for-the-)

Tim


----------

